# Hog Hunts



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone ever go down to southern Ohio for a hog hunt? My dad and I were thinking of heading down this spring. I was wondering how some of you felt about some of the hunts you have been on, and if anyone had any recomendations on where to go.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

White Oaks is nice. I go to Caryonah in Crossville Tenn. 1st class hunting.
www.caryonah.com. I can tell you the prices have gone up lately. Its getting popular. Have fun. Lakeraider


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> White Oaks is nice. I go to Caryonah in Crossville Tenn. 1st class hunting.
> I know several that have gone there for well over 25 years and still have a great hunt. not penned hogs guys these critters are wild hogs!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I would love to get down there and do that. I was in SC over X-mas and my brother was saying that a local plantation picks hunters to come in and thin out the wild hogs who are destroying the vegetation, etc. I told him the next time he saw the guy who runs the hunter list, to put my name on if he could.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

my cousin went to Double D ranch just outside of Macarthur Ohio last year and shot one. It was really good eatin. They have so many they are reducing the price on the hunts. Do a search, I believe they have a website.


----------

